# Topics > Space >  Comet ISON Fizzles

## Airicist

Published on Nov 28, 2013




> These images from NASA's Solar Terrestrial Relations Observatory and the ESA/NASA Solar and Heliospheric Observatory show Comet ISON growing dim as it made the journey around the sun. The comet was not visible at all in NASA's Solar Dynamics Observatory. The comet is believed to have broken up and evaporated.
> 
> While this means that Comet ISON will not be visible in the night sky in December, the wealth of observations gathered of the comet over the last year will provide great research opportunities for some time. One important question will simply be to figure out why it is no longer visible.

----------


## Airicist

Comet ISON Is Alive!? Survives Sun Swing? 

Published on Nov 29, 2013




> Reports of Comet ISON's demise may have been premature. Its nucleus may still be intact and the coma is brightening as of Nov. 29, 2013 although the outbound ISON seems smaller after its encounter with Sol.

----------


## Airicist

Comet ISON's Ghost Seen By Two Spacecraft

Published on Dec 2, 2013




> A wispy remnant of the comet survived its whip around the Sun, but is quickly starting to fade from sight. Imagery from NASA/ESA SOHO probe (Nov 30th - Dec 1st) and NASA's STEREO spacecraft (Nov 28th and 29th) are time-lapsed. All things ISON here: 
> "Comet ISON: Facts & Information"
> 
> by Elizabeth Howell, Space.com Contributor
> December 22, 2014

----------

